# Santander to Burgos advice please



## Bengal (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi,

I'm taking the m\home by ferry to Santander this Sunday. The arrival time is scheduled for 12.15 (lunch time). We want to reach a campsite near Burgos (about 100 miles) but not arrive in the dark (too worried about getting lost!). Does anyone know the usual disembarkation time (factoring in any regular delays)? And, if the roads are OK for reaching Burgos in a reasonable time?

Thanks in advance,

Bengal


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Burgos is well within reach, we have done it three times with the van and trailer.

Disembarkation is pretty quick, it's also a fairly quick passport check and then you're into the rat-race of the one-way system to get out of Santander.

A-67 and a choice of roads further down, I think we did the N-627 across country, but you can stay on the A-67 and take the A-231 further south.

There's a good pair of hypermarkets in Burgos that we used to go to.

Peter


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

There is now a new exit from the port which takes you along the dock frontage. This was introduced last September and it speeds things up as you bypass the City altogether. 

Disembarkation times vary depending on the ship you are travelling on. If you are on the Pont Aven this is reasonably quick but if the Cap Finistere it is much slower as vehicles have to reverse to get around the bend at the rear of the ship.

I go across country via Aguillar de Campoo to Burgos. I'm usually there by about 3.30pm on the 12.15 arrival sailing. If you are using the ACSI campsite in Burgos you have to go through the centre of the City but it is well signposted.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

We caught the Pont Aven last Monday in Santander and watched the disembarkation. If you're unlucky enough to be last off it could be an hour. The checks were quick - they were pulling in sports cars and the less than tidy vans. The road out is fairly straightforward as mentioned above, so you should have plenty time.

Check the BF website and their Twitter feed for updates in case of bad weather and keep your mobile phone on as they'll text you in the event of cancellation, as happened to us at Portsmouth.


----------



## Bengal (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I feel reassured now as I had visions of driving round & round Burgos in the dark looking for the campsite...well, it is our first trip to Spain in the van & we do worry about these things....silly really!

Bengal


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

We recently completed our first trip to Spain and first abroad for 30 years, and I asked the same question on the BF Enthusiasts forum. We all worry about these little things until we get more experience.

Just one point to bear in mind - BF ship time is always UK time but arrival/departure time is always the Port's time. We got diverted to St Malo as the Bay of Biscay was too dangerous. We all slept on board in St Malo and breakfast was at 6.30. Now, some poor souls thought that was French time, which is an hour ahead, and were an hour early!!


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

only done this crossing twice have always found the easiest way out down the A67 to the aire at palencia lovely rd about a 2hr drive to a very good aire, but of course it all depends which way you are going we normally do it on the way to Cadiz & portugal but if you are heading for the costa del sol then burgos would probably be best ,


----------

